# Wie komme ich an die guten Titel ?



## Tharsos (Thrall) (8. April 2008)

moin

wie gesagt suche ich einen Guide bzw die Questreihen für folgende Titel:

, Champion der Naaru und , Hand von A'dal

wäre toll wenn mir jemand einen Guide oder die Quest bzw die anforderungen sagen kann =)


mfg


Tharsos


----------



## Te-Rax (8. April 2008)

Hand von A'dal kann man nicht mehr werden, der Rang wurde an die jenigen verteilt, die alle Pres der BC BC Raid instanzen gemacht haben. Da es keine pres mehr gibt kannste den Rang nimmer bekommen.

Und den anderen Rang bekommt man glaube ich mit...Arena? Bin mir aber sehr unsicher.

MfG


----------



## Farex (8. April 2008)

Champion der Naaru wirst, wenn du die ehemalige SSC und TK Prequest abschließt. Hand von A'dal bei der ehemaligen BT Prequest. Die BT Questreihe fängt im Schattenmondtal an (weiß nicht mehr genau wo, wird aber in einer Buffedshow wunderbar erklärt). Bei der SSC/TK Pre bin ich grad vollkommen überfragt ;-). Weiß nur, dass man dafür nachher die drei Quest von dem Naaru in der Mitte von Shatrath machen (ist das Adal?!).
Also, man kann die Titel auf jeden Fall noch erhalten. Die Arenatitel haben damit garnichts zu tun.


----------



## Te-Rax (8. April 2008)

Farex schrieb:


> Champion der Naaru wirst, wenn du die ehemalige SSC und TK Prequest abschließt. Hand von A'dal bei der ehemaligen BT Prequest. Die BT Questreihe fängt im Schattenmondtal an (weiß nicht mehr genau wo, wird aber in einer Buffedshow wunderbar erklärt). Bei der SSC/TK Pre bin ich grad vollkommen überfragt ;-). Weiß nur, dass man dafür nachher die drei Quest von dem Naaru in der Mitte von Shatrath machen (ist das Adal?!).
> Also, man kann die Titel auf jeden Fall noch erhalten. Die Arenatitel haben damit garnichts zu tun.



Man kann die Titel ebend nicht mehr erhalten weil mit Patch 2.4 keine pre q mehr für die BC raid Instanzen braucht...Das ist auch der Sinn hinter dem Titel Hand von A'dal.

MfG


----------



## NightZ (8. April 2008)

ich hab die mh pre noch krieg ich denn titel wenn ich sie fertig habe?^^


----------



## Ocian (8. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man kann die Titel ebend nicht mehr erhalten weil mit Patch 2.4 keine pre q mehr für die BC raid Instanzen braucht...Das ist auch der Sinn hinter dem Titel Hand von A'dal.
> 
> MfG



T-Rex das ist einfach Falsch ...

Champion der Naaru war der Titel für die Leute welche die Pres für SSC und FDS abgeschlossen haben, diese Pres gibt es schon seit 2.2 oder 2.3 nicht mehr und dennoch kann man den Titel noch bekommen.

Hand von A'dal bekommt man wenn man die Pres für BT und MH abgeschlossen hat, man kann zwar nun auch ohne die Pres in diese Instanzen rein gehen, jedoch wurden die Quests dafür nicht entfernt und somit kann man auch jetzt noch den Titel erhalten.


----------



## Xelyna (9. April 2008)

Champion der Naaru: 
Soviel ich weiß, muss man erst die SSC pre machen, die man in den Sklavenunterkünften bekommt. Bei der muss man den Schrecken der Nacht und Gruul killen.
Dann die Auge-pre, die es im Schattenmondtal gibt und die mit dem einfangen der Elementargeister beginnt. Nach einer endlosen Questreihe bekommst du dann später die Prüfungen der Naaru zu lösen, für die du in vier Hero Inzen musst..hm Arka, zH, Labby o.ä.
Den genauren Ablauf weiß ich leider auch nicht mehr, aber einfach mal googlen ^.^

Edit: Ups.. das wichtigste vergessen, am Ende musst man natürlich Maggi killn^^
Doppeledit: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33512&hl=


----------



## bogus666 (9. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man kann die Titel ebend nicht mehr erhalten weil mit Patch 2.4 keine pre q mehr für die BC raid Instanzen braucht...Das ist auch der Sinn hinter dem Titel Hand von A'dal.
> 
> MfG



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Die Prequests gibt es natuerlich noch. Man muss sie nur nicht mehr abschliessen, um den Zugang zu SSC / TK bzw. MH / BT zu erhalten.


----------



## sk4t (14. April 2008)

Und wie kommt man zum neuen Titel der Zerschmetterten Sonne? Wurde der auch wirklich eingeführt?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

MfG sk4t


----------



## Griese (14. April 2008)

War da nicht was, das man den Kaufen kann?


----------



## Morgwath (14. April 2008)

Den Titel Hand von Adal kann man noch bekommen, das entsprechende Quest ist noch im Spiel implementiert und kann ganz normal abgeschlossen werden.
Das ist vor allem interessant da man nur mit abgeschlossenen Quest (Phiolen der Ewigkeit) den Wächter der Sande Ring bekommen kann.

Den neuen Titel der Shatterd Sun, kann man erhalten indem man die Fraktion auf exalted pusht und ab einer bestimmten Phase (nicht im Kopf welche) kann man den Titel dann für 1000g kaufen.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. April 2008)

Den Titel gibts ab Phase 4 zu kaufen, mir selber fehlt halt noch die heroische Arkatraz und Maggi für den Champion of the Naaru, nur find mal eine Gruppe dafür :/


----------



## sk4t (14. April 2008)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ihr habt mir weitergeholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG sk4t


----------



## Maxyking_Now (20. April 2008)

War das nicht so das die Pre Quests mit 2.4 jetzt endgültig "weg" sind?
Naja auf jeden Fall hätte ich gerne so einen PvP Titel (den man ja leider nicht mehr bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Edit wegen: Rechtschreibung!


----------



## Tirkari (20. April 2008)

Maxyking_Now schrieb:


> War das nicht so das die Pre Quests mit 2.4 jetzt endgültig "weg" sind?


Mit 2.4 sind die Prequests nicht mehr Zugangsvoraussetzung (aber zB noch Vorausetzung um den Ruf-Ring bei den Wächtern der Sande zu kriegen)
Damit aber die, die die gemacht haben, den anderen, die einfach so jetzt reingehen können, zeigen können, daß sie das Quest gemacht hatten, gibt es jetzt für alle, die das ehemalige Zugangsquest gemacht haben bzw noch machen, den Titel.
Gerüchteweise soll es den Titel nur geben, wenn man das Quest auf lvl 70 erledigt hat, aber da WotLk noch nciht raus ist, ist das ja eh kein Problem.


----------



## aCtiViSiOn (21. April 2008)

Ist es jetzt 100% sicher, das man nach dem Patch 2.4.01 KEIN Tiel mehr bekommt? Weder "Champion of the Naruu" noch "Hand of A'dal" ?

Bitte um Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe nämlich vor die Quest für den "Champion of the Naruu" zu machen.


----------



## Tirkari (21. April 2008)

aCtiViSiOn schrieb:


> Ist es jetzt 100% sicher, das man nach dem Patch 2.4.01 KEIN Tiel mehr bekommt? Weder "Champion of the Naruu" noch "Hand of A'dal" ?


Völliger Blödsinn.
2.4.01 hat ein paar Fehler behoben, die 2.4 versehentlich eingebaut hatte, und 2.4 war genau der Patch, mit dem der neue Titel "Hand von A'dal" gerade erst eingebaut wurde für alle, die die jetzigen Ex-Pres für BT und MH gemacht haben bzw noch machen.

*Die Titel "Champion of the Naruu" und "Hand of A'dal" gibts noch zu holen!* 

Wie gesagt, es gab mal Gerüchte irgendwo, daß man die Titel nicht mehr bekommen wird, wenn man mit einem höheren Level als 70 die entsprechenden Quests macht (was auch irgendwie sinnvoll wäre, weils dann ja viel einfacher sein dürfte) - aber da das noch keiner ist und auch so bald nicht sein wird, ist das im Moment völlig egal!


----------



## aCtiViSiOn (22. April 2008)

> *Die Titel "Champion of the Naruu" und "Hand of A'dal" gibts noch zu holen!*




Also werde ich dann mal ganz gechillt die beiden Titel angehen...

Danke für die Antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorim (22. April 2008)

aCtiViSiOn schrieb:


> Also werde ich dann mal ganz gechillt die beiden Titel angehen..



Ich glaube, dass das nicht funktioniert, da man nur einen tragen kann, oder?


----------



## Tirkari (22. April 2008)

Du kannst nur einen gleichzeitig tragen, das stimmt - aber du kannst sie nach Lust und Laune wechseln, heute das morgen dies ...

Außerdem ist Champion der Naaru nicht wirklich schwierig zu holen, wenn man schon realistische Chancen auf Hand von Adal hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wizady (22. April 2008)

Hand von Adal - BT/Hyjal Prequest abschließen (Schattenmondtal Kerker des Wächters/ Höhlen der Zeit)
Champion der Naaru - SSC/TK Pre abschließen (Sklavenunterkünfte/Schattenmondtal Oronoks Hof)
der Zerschmetterten Sonne - Sunwell Phase 4 + 1000g
Gladiator - Bestimmtes Arenarating/Leaderrang (ka welcher)
Alte PvP Titel - Bestimmten Rang im Altem PvP System (vor BC * Nicht mehr möglich *)
Justicar + Hordegegenstück (name weiß ich nicht mehr) - bei allen 3 BG Fraktionen erführichtig
so, mal alles was mir so eingefallen ist


----------



## Arlox93 (22. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Völliger Blödsinn.
> 2.4.01 hat ein paar Fehler behoben, die 2.4 versehentlich eingebaut hatte, und 2.4 war genau der Patch, mit dem der neue Titel "Hand von A'dal" gerade erst eingebaut wurde für alle, die die jetzigen Ex-Pres für BT und MH gemacht haben bzw noch machen.
> 
> *Die Titel "Champion of the Naruu" und "Hand of A'dal" gibts noch zu holen!*
> ...



leute ihr wisst aber schon das man den titel ''hand von adal'' net durch die bt/mh pres bekommt sondern durch die pres ür kara !
Genauer die INfos zum patch lesen da steht nur das die pres für mh/kara/bt abgeschaft wurden !


----------



## Tirkari (22. April 2008)

Also das genau lesen würd ich mal DIR empfehlen, Arlox93 ...


----------



## aCtiViSiOn (24. April 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> Du kannst nur einen gleichzeitig tragen, das stimmt - aber du kannst sie nach Lust und Laune wechseln, heute das morgen dies ...
> 
> Außerdem ist Champion der Naaru nicht wirklich schwierig zu holen, wenn man schon realistische Chancen auf Hand von Adal hat
> 
> ...



Ja, das mit den Titeln ist mir klar, dass man nur einen tragen kann. Und Champion der Naruu bin ich jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> leute ihr wisst aber schon das man den titel ''hand von adal'' net durch die bt/mh pres bekommt sondern durch die pres ür kara !
> Genauer die INfos zum patch lesen da steht nur das die pres für mh/kara/bt abgeschaft wurden !


fast alles falsch... patchnotes lesen ftw


----------



## Kuhkafhänger (24. April 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> leute ihr wisst aber schon das man den titel ''hand von adal'' net durch die bt/mh pres bekommt sondern durch die pres ür kara !
> Genauer die INfos zum patch lesen da steht nur das die pres für mh/kara/bt abgeschaft wurden !



/target Arlox93
/lol


----------



## Sanysun (24. April 2008)

Hm das mit "Champion der Naaru" mit Sklavenunterkünfte zusammenhängen soll versteh ich nicht.

aber Soweit ich dasn un gelesen habe.

man bekommt im schatenmondtal die Questreihe "Litanai der Verdamnis" , hat man die beendet bekommt man Post aus Shat wo man zu Khadgar gehen soll, der einen Wiederum zu A'dal schickt. A'dal gibt einen die Prüfungen der Naaru .. das sind 3 Quest woe man mehrere heroische Instanzen gehen muss.

Hat man die 3 Prüfungen erledigt bekommt man die 4. Prüfung und die heißt Maggi zu legen. Danach bekommt man den Titel ... und damals den Zugang FDS

Von daher seh ich das noch kein Sklavenunterkünfte drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sklavenunterkünfte im Heroischen beginnt die ehemalige Pres für SSC wo man dann gruul und den schrecken der nacht in kara besiegen muss, nahdem man die Quest in Sklavenunterkünfte hero bekommen hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja die Titel gibts für die Leute, die die Pres machen, auch wenn sie nicht mehr nötig sind ... ich prsönlich finde die Questreihen sehr schön gemacht  und rate jedem der entsprechend hyjal und bt gehen wollen auch die Pres zu machen, denn schaden kanns ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkoras (24. April 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> leute ihr wisst aber schon das man den titel ''hand von adal'' net durch die bt/mh pres bekommt sondern durch die pres ür kara !
> Genauer die INfos zum patch lesen da steht nur das die pres für mh/kara/bt abgeschaft wurden !



Dann hätte A'dal noch mehr Hände...


----------



## Shadlight (24. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man kann die Titel ebend nicht mehr erhalten weil mit Patch 2.4 keine pre q mehr für die BC raid Instanzen braucht...Das ist auch der Sinn hinter dem Titel Hand von A'dal.
> 
> MfG




braucht zwar keine pre´s mehr kannst aber noch machen und den titel bekommste dann halt noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiluan (24. April 2008)

Man BRAUCHT die Pres nichtmehr, schliesst man die Q dafür dennoch ab ,gibt es den Titel als Belohnung.


----------



## chinsai (24. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man kann die Titel ebend nicht mehr erhalten weil mit Patch 2.4 keine pre q mehr für die BC raid Instanzen braucht...Das ist auch der Sinn hinter dem Titel Hand von A'dal.
> 
> MfG



wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es immer noch die pres aber man MUSS sie nicht mehr machen
wie gesagt irren ist menschlich


----------



## heavy-metal (24. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es immer noch die pres aber man MUSS sie nicht mehr machen
> wie gesagt irren ist menschlich



Jahhaaa!!!.
Nachdem es nun so oft gesagt wurde wiederhole ich es noch einmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Man MUSS(!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) die PRE Quests nicht mehr machen, ABER WENN man sie macht bekommt man den Titel als belohnung.
Und ich finde mit Irren hat das garnichts zu tun, hättest du nur ein paar Posts gelesen, würde dir ja bestätigt werden was du denkst.


----------



## Tirkari (25. April 2008)

Sanysun schrieb:


> Hm das mit "Champion der Naaru" mit Sklavenunterkünfte zusammenhängen soll versteh ich nicht.
> [...]
> Hat man die 3 Prüfungen erledigt bekommt man die 4. Prüfung und die heißt Maggi zu legen. Danach bekommt man den Titel ... und damals den Zugang FDS
> 
> ...


Du brauchst beide Ex-Pres für den Titel, die ehemalige für TK (Prüfungen der Naaru) und die ehemalige für SSC (die man in Sklaven annimmt)
Nur eins von beidem reicht nicht.


----------



## Darantar (25. April 2008)

wizady schrieb:


> Justicar + Hordegegenstück (name weiß ich nicht mehr) - bei allen 3 BG Fraktionen erführichtig




Der Titel für die Horde lautet *Eroberer*
Aloah


----------



## Dothem (25. April 2008)

Ich selber habe mir "Champion der Naaru" nach 2.4 noch erspielt. Es ist also noch zu haben, weiß nich wieso hier manche so groß auf "wissen" tun und behaupten es geht nicht mehr. Man kann beide Titel noch bekommen, sie dienen nur als Preis für das geleistete (Arbeit die man nicht mehr brauch um in die Instanzen zu kommen, sie aber trotzdem getan hat).

Champion der Naaru ist Die VorQuest zu TK und SSC. TK Pre startet im Schattenmondtal mit der Q-Reihe "Littanei der Verdammnis" und endet mit 4 Hero Inis und ganz am Ende Magtheridon legen. 
SSC Pre startet in den Sklavenunterkünften HERO. Dafür muss man Gruul und Nightbane legen. Das Quest muss auch wieder in Sklaven abgegeben werden. Danach habt ihr den Titel.


Viel Spaß beim Questen


----------



## Gandos (25. April 2008)

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich es immer wieder erstaunlich finde wie viel geistigen Dünnsch...ääh ... Mist einzellne Leute doch in ein Forum posten können.
naja, habe auf jeden fall gut gelacht.

hatte allerdings keine Lust das alles zu lesen, sonst rollen sich meine Fußnägel noch auf.

Aber in kurz

"Hand von A´dal" is die BT prequest, die auch nichts mit der Hyal Pre zu tun hat.
Hier mal der Link zu der Reihe http://wow.buffed.de/page/567/raidinstanzzugang

"Champion der Naaru" TK pre, NICHT SSC, weil dafür gibt es nichts.
Wie das genau ging weiss ich nichtmehr so genau, will jetzt auch keinen Mist erzählen, auf jeden Fall muss man nach einigen Vorquests einige heroische Instanzen machen und danach Magtheridon töten.


Ach ja, und nur so am Rande, für Kara pre gibt und gab es nie einen Titel

Die Titel kann man sich holen solange man Level 70 hat, also mit 71 nicht mehr.

Ist wirklich keine Schande das nicht zu wissen, aber diese Halbwahrheiten und ausgedachten Mist hier zu posten sollte echt bestraft werden.


----------



## Zachrid (25. April 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei.
http://www.wowwiki.com/Title


----------



## Tirkari (25. April 2008)

Gandos schrieb:


> Aber in kurz
> 
> "Hand von A´dal" is die BT prequest, die auch nichts mit der Hyal Pre zu tun hat.
> [...]
> "Champion der Naaru" TK pre, NICHT SSC, weil dafür gibt es nichts.


Und schon wieder falsch ...
(man merkt, daß du nicht alles gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Beide Titel sind jeweils für zwei Ex-Pres, nicht nur für eine.
Und natürlich hat SSC keine Pre (mehr), wurde ja wie alle anderen abgeschafft ...


Bei dem Schlusssatz von dir mußte ich daher schon ein wenig schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gandos schrieb:


> Ist wirklich keine Schande das nicht zu wissen, aber diese Halbwahrheiten und ausgedachten Mist hier zu posten sollte echt bestraft werden.


Wie war das mit dem Glashaus und den Steinen doch gleich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoralfus (25. April 2008)

hacha zumindest  den champion kriegt man nur wenn sowohl ssc als auch tk abgeschlossen hat 

des problem ist nur ne 5 gruppe für die  die hero inis zu finden und keine dd die den tank flamen  und die den einen disc vortäuschen ^^


----------



## Shry (2. Juli 2008)

Für den Champion musst du nicht nach SSC...@Thoralfus

Champion startet im Schattenmondtal beim Einsiedler, der gibt einem eine Reihe von Quests rund um seine Söhne, wenn die Abgeschlossen sind, bekommt man Post aus Shattrat und wird zu A'dal gebeten.
Dieser hat 3 Prüfungen für einen, "Stärke", "Zuverlässigkeit" und ich glaube "Erbarmen". Dazu muss man auf heroisch durch: Arka, Labby und ZH.
Ist dies geschehen, bekommt man den Auftrag Magtheridon zu töten (25 Mann Raid, Bollwerk).

Paralel dazu gibt es eine Quest in Sklaven Hero, bei dem Kerlchen im Käfig vor dem Zweiten Boss, dem muss man Flammen und Erdensiegel besorgen. (Nightbane (Kara) und Gruul (25 Mann Raid, Gruuls Unterschlupf) töten.

Sind beide Questen abgeschlossen, hat man den Titel.

Die Pres im Schattenmond sind relativ schnell gemacht. Einzig für die Abschlussquest sind 5 Mann nötig (oder 3 je nach Equipstand).
Labby - bringt euch Zeit mit
Arka - viel Spaß beim durchlaufen
ZH - bringt Durchhaltevermögen mit (hier muwss eine Zeitquest erfüllt werden. Nicht in Panik geraten, wenn eine der drei Geiseln stirbt, es reicht wenn einer überlebt.)

viel Spaß bei der Titeljagt!


Hand:
- PreQuest "Phiolen der Ewigkeit" Startet in den Höhlen der Zeit.
Beinhaltet es einen Teil der Phiole von Kael und Lady Vashj zu holen.
Notwendige Bedingung: die beiden müssen ihr Leben lassen.


----------



## Michi- (2. Juli 2008)

aCtiViSiOn schrieb:


> Also werde ich dann mal ganz gechillt die beiden Titel angehen...
> 
> Danke für die Antwort
> 
> ...




Dann mal viel spaß wenn du ganz gechillt keal umhaun willst.


----------



## Michi- (2. Juli 2008)

Gandos schrieb:


> Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich es immer wieder erstaunlich finde wie viel geistigen Dünnsch...ääh ... Mist einzellne Leute doch in ein Forum posten können.
> naja, habe auf jeden fall gut gelacht.
> 
> hatte allerdings keine Lust das alles zu lesen, sonst rollen sich meine Fußnägel noch auf.
> ...



Du bist hier wohl der mit am wenigsten Ahnung für Hand von Adal muss man Bt und HYAL pre machen
Und Für Champion der Naaru MUSS man Tk UND SSC PRE machen


----------



## schamiana (2. Juli 2008)

zugegeben, ich habe mir nur die ersten paar beiträge durchgelesen und keine lust mehr gehabt, also tut es mir leid sofern schon wer die richtige info weitergegeben hat, aber nochmal hier zum mitschreiben:

champion der naaru: tk pre (als die dafür noch gedacht war, bekam man den tk schlüssel, nu den titel) fängt im schattenmondtal an, dann paar heros, dann paar low raids und du dast sie mit titel abgeschlossen
hand von al'ar: den titel gibts erst seit 2.4 ihr helden der nacht, und zwar ist es die ehemalige hyjal pre, genauer, phiolen der zeit: aufgabe, 1x vash killen und 1x kael killen (gab wie bereits oben erwähnt vorher nen schlüssel, nun den titel hand von al'ar)
wers nicht glaub hat gelitten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FERT (2. Juli 2008)

hand of adal
-> akam q reihe in shadowmoon valley machen
dann kommt man zu ner 5 mann quest
-> danach gehts ssc ... beim fathomlord den spawnenden npc anlabern
-> danach im kostüm al'ar in tk zernatzen
-> danach winterchill natzen
-> danach vorn bt gehen und das abschlussevent ansehen + titel absahnen
die mh pre ist nicht mehr nötig, da man zwar winterchill töten muss, aber eben auch ohne pre rein kommt


----------



## Fornika (2. Juli 2008)

Die guten Titel gibts leider schon lang nimma, genauer gesagt seit einführung des BC PVP Systems.

*inewigerKriegsfürst/Feldherrtrauer*


----------



## Juudra (2. Juli 2008)

Arlox93 schrieb:


> leute ihr wisst aber schon das man den titel ''hand von adal'' net durch die bt/mh pres bekommt sondern durch die pres ür kara !
> Genauer die INfos zum patch lesen da steht nur das die pres für mh/kara/bt abgeschaft wurden !



Für die pre von kara gabs mal gar kein titel müsste meine magierin wissen wenn da da was über ihrem kopf rumschweben würde.
Keine Ahnung=pls mund zu und schlüssel von fresshöhle wegwerfen


Zitat:Gandos

Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich es immer wieder erstaunlich finde wie viel geistigen Dünnsch...ääh ... Mist einzellne Leute doch in ein Forum posten können.
naja, habe auf jeden fall gut gelacht.

hatte allerdings keine Lust das alles zu lesen, sonst rollen sich meine Fußnägel noch auf.

Aber in kurz

"Hand von A´dal" is die BT prequest, die auch nichts mit der Hyal Pre zu tun hat.
Hier mal der Link zu der Reihe http://wow.buffed.de/page/567/raidinstanzzugang

"Champion der Naaru" TK pre, NICHT SSC, weil dafür gibt es nichts.
Wie das genau ging weiss ich nichtmehr so genau, will jetzt auch keinen Mist erzählen, auf jeden Fall muss man nach einigen Vorquests einige heroische Instanzen machen und danach Magtheridon töten.


Ach ja, und nur so am Rande, für Kara pre gibt und gab es nie einen Titel

Die Titel kann man sich holen solange man Level 70 hat, also mit 71 nicht mehr.

Ist wirklich keine Schande das nicht zu wissen, aber diese Halbwahrheiten und ausgedachten Mist hier zu posten sollte echt bestraft werden

würd mal sagen wer hier keine ahnung.Die quest startete in den Sklavenunterkünften dort gabs nen naga der einem die q für kara und gruul (schrecken und gruul töten)gab.Und es gab ne Pre für Hyal in der musste man die Phiolen von Vashj und Kael'thas besorgen zu finden gibts die q in den Höhlen der Zeit und nennt sich die Phiolen der Ewigkeit.Bevor man hier rumflamed lieber mal nachdenken was man erzählt.


----------



## schamiana (2. Juli 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> hand of adal
> -> akam q reihe in shadowmoon valley machen
> dann kommt man zu ner 5 mann quest
> -> danach gehts ssc ... beim fathomlord den spawnenden npc anlabern
> ...




welcher honk hat euch allen eingeredet das man die bt pre brauch!? zum patch 2.4 hatte ich erst die hyjal pre rdy und den titel in der tasche, winterchill haben wir erst an dem tage gelegt und konnte somit erst die bt pre fertig machen nachdem ich 6 stunden mit dem titel rumgerannt bin O_o

umgekehrt machen wir nun kein ssc/tk mehr dennoch hats nen kollefe geschafft die bt fertig zu machen da er rnd mit war (wegen schattenresi halskette bei mother sharaz) folglich: er hat die bt pre abgeschlossen und hat dennoch kein titel.

was schließen wir daraus? phiolen der zeit (ehemalige hyjal pre abschließen -> vash/kael je einmal killen) abschließen und titel abholen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(nicht vergessen: die fläschien looten^^)


----------



## hatkeinlebenmehr (2. Juli 2008)

Joa ich würde mal insgesammt gerne wissen wie man an einen Titel Kommt z.b. wenn man pvp Macht oder so was gibtes den da zu holen ???
was auch etwas leichter ist und wie ???

würde mich freuen wenn mir das jemand erklären kann oder so =) oder link schicken wie man dazu kommt und so 
ich finde ich muss mein Cchar mal mit einen Paar titel Schmücken =)) 

Ich danke schonmal für die antworten =)


MFG


----------



## 2Pac (2. Juli 2008)

Ich mach es ma in Kurzform, zuerst PvP dann Pve:
- Alte PvP Rände kann man sich nicht mehr holen, wollen Sie zwar einführen, sind aber einige dagegen
- Gladiator Duellant Herausforderer; durch erfolgreiche kämpfe in Arenen, man muss allerdings zu den besten gehören am Ende der Arena Season
- Eroberer;  Arathibecken Warsongschlucht Alteractal   alle 3 BG Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig

- xxxxx. von der zerschmetternden Sonne; man muss 1000G ausgeben wenn man Zerschmetternde Sonne (oder wie das da heißt) auf Ehrfüchtig hat

- xxxxx, Champion der Naaru; wenn man TK pre Q macht oder gemacht hat. Startet glaube ich in Slaven hero oder HdZ
- xxxxx, Hand von Adal; wenn man MH und BT pre Q macht oder gemacht hat. Startet im Kerker des wächters im Schattenmondtal

- Skarab Lord xxxxx; Dieser Titel ist natürlich der seltenste den Pro Server konnte ihn nur einer machen und dies zum Ahn´Qiraj Eröffnungsevent (in deutsch weiß ich den Namen nicht)


Und das beste: Man kann alle Titel. außer alte PvP Ränge und Skarab Lord, noch erhalten.
Die Pre´s wurden abgeschafft das jeder mal etwas vom Endgame sehen sollte. Sinnvoller wäre es aber lieber Ony und Naxx Pre wegzumachen, den das waren wirkliche Herausforderungen


----------



## staran (2. Juli 2008)

2Pac schrieb:


> - Eroberer;  Arathibecken Warsongschlucht Alteractal   alle 3 BG Fraktionen auf Ehrfürchtig



Und den Titel kann man immer noch bekommen? , oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## derschorsch (2. Juli 2008)

staran schrieb:


> Und den Titel kann man immer noch bekommen? , oder sehe ich das falsch?



Ja den bekommste noch wenn du alle drei BG Fraktionen (ohne Auge des Sturms) auf Ehrfürchtig hast. Für die Allianz bekommst du dann Vollstrecker, und für die Horde Eroberer. Wobei ich Horde spiele und Vollstrecker aber den cooleren Titel finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist ja auch geschmackssache.


----------



## Cumbulli (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo

hier ist mal alles wieder sehr verwirrend , Kurz zusammen gefasst :

Champion der Naaru
SSC : in den Sklavenunterkünfte ( Heroic ) die Quest annehmen Knüppel von Kardesh 
Aufgabe  : Das Erdensiegel von Gruul und das Flammensiegel vom Schrecken der Nacht holen 
erledigt = Zugang zum SSC .  

FDS : die Questreihe im Schattenmondtal ( Oronuk, Feuerlord ) nach der Quest bekommt man ein brief von Khadgar . 
dann bekommt man von A'dal die 3 Quests ( ZH , Dampfkammer, Arkatraz und Schattenlabby ) danach bekommst man noch die Quest Maggi zu töten.
hat man das auch erledigt  bekommt man den Zuganag zur FDS

beide Ehemaligen Pre's abgeschlossen = Champion der Naaru

Hand von A'dal
Mount Hyjal : in den Höhlen der zeit gibts die quest wo man die 2 Phiolen von Kael und Vash holen soll
Schwarzer Tempel : Questreihe im Schattenmondtal ,fängt bei der jeweiligen fraktion an, danach kommt man zu Akama , der schickt einen nach Arkatraz zum Seher Udalo , dann holt man das Herz des Zorns von der Terasse von Ata'mal . die quest geht erst wieder weiter wenn man im SSC Karatresh umgehauen hat ,dort erscheint ein NPC der einem eine neue quest gibt . zurück zu Akama , man soll in die FDS AL'ar töten , danach nach Hyjal und dort Winterchill umhauen .wieder zurück zu Akama . das abschlußevent machen vorm Tempel . Fertig 

Beide Ehemaligen Pre's abgeschlossen  = Hand von A'dal 

ihr müßt für den jeweiligen Titel beide Pres abschliesen 
Champion der Naaru = pre von SSC und FDS
Hand von A'dal  =  pre von Mount Hyjal und Schwerzer Tempel

ich hoffe ich konnte euch weiter helfen 

MFG  Cumbulli

PS : Beide titel sind noch zu bekommen bis WOTLK rauskommt , Danach ist es nciht mehr möglich an die Titel zu kommen


----------



## Fridix (2. Juli 2008)

hier ein guide wie man den titel "Champion der Naaru" kriegt ---> http://www.rpguides.de/wow/solve.php?attunement_id=3845


----------



## Brokkrder aka Asuryan (2. Juli 2008)

Da wird man ja ganz doof wenn man sich alle Posts durchliest. ._.* Das ihr euch alle immer wiederholen müsst. xD Ja ich glaub' langsam wissen alle das man die Tiel bekommt. q: Und auch wie. xD


----------



## Ovd (2. Juli 2008)

hatkeinlebenmehr schrieb:


> Joa ich würde mal insgesammt gerne wissen wie man an einen Titel Kommt z.b. wenn man pvp Macht oder so was gibtes den da zu holen ???
> was auch etwas leichter ist und wie ???
> 
> würde mich freuen wenn mir das jemand erklären kann oder so =) oder link schicken wie man dazu kommt und so
> ...



ffs lernt doch mal lesen das ja echt schlimm. Was ist daran so schwer mal auf google zu gehen und nach nem Guide zu kucken gibt ja nur 100. Ne das werden lieber 1000 Threads aufgenamcth wo 20x gepostet wird wie es geht und dann kommt immer noch so einer und hat es immernochned kapiert.


----------



## Arthas Menethil (2. Juli 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Hand von A'dal kann man nicht mehr werden, der Rang wurde an die jenigen verteilt, die alle Pres der BC BC Raid instanzen gemacht haben. Da es keine pres mehr gibt kannste den Rang nimmer bekommen.
> 
> Und den anderen Rang bekommt man glaube ich mit...Arena? Bin mir aber sehr unsicher.
> 
> MfG



Gott, noch nie soviel Scheiße in einem Post gelesen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.

http://www.wowwiki.com/Title

Und /close


----------



## plehmann (2. Juli 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Man kann die Titel ebend nicht mehr erhalten weil mit Patch 2.4 keine pre q mehr für die BC raid Instanzen braucht...Das ist auch der Sinn hinter dem Titel Hand von A'dal.
> 
> MfG



Ich glaub da irrst du dich, man braucht die Pre-q zwar nicht mehr aber es gibt sie ja weiterhin deshalb gibts auch die Titel noch soweit ich weis.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (2. Juli 2008)

Beide titel kann man noch bekommen genau wie die quests!
Für Champion der Naaru muss man Arkatraz, Schattenlabyrinth und Zerschmetterte Hallen auf heroisch beenden und Gruul sowie Nightbane legen!
Ich weiss das weil einige aus meiner gilde die quest erst nach 2.4 gemacht haben und die sind jetzt Champion der Naaru.
Seit 2.4 braucht man die Prequests zwar nicht mehr aber sie sind noch da.

MFG Irondragon


----------



## Olynth (2. Juli 2008)

Soviel geschwätz hier um nichts-.-

Champion kannst werden nach einer Fraktionsquest (Seher oder Aldor), musst zuerst im Schattenmondtal eine Questreihe machen die sich "Litanei der Verdammnis" nennt, Danach bekommst nen Brief das du nach Shatt zum Naaru gehen sollst der in der Mitte steht (A´dal) bei dem du 3Quests bekommst (alle heroic Instanzen Q).

Hat man diese dann abgeschlossen bekommst als Folge Die Aufgabe Magtheridon zu töten.... hast du dies geschafft dann hättest nun die Pre für TK fertig und den tollen Titel.

Kurzer einwurf da hier SSC Pre erwähnt wurde, für diese gibt es kein Titel bekommen kann man die in den Sklavenunterkünften Heroisch und muss dann "Schrecken der Nacht" und "Gruul" töten.

Hand von A´dal kannst du werden in dem du die BT Pre abschliesst, sehr zu empfehlen wegen dem Halsschmuck, wie hier schon erwähnt wurde den Tiefenlord hauen, danach Alar (Im Kostüm) und eben dann MH den ersten Chef.

MH pre war übrigens Vashj und Kael killen.... Und hatt nix mit dem Titel zu tun brauchte man halt früher damit man überhaupt nach MH rein konnt.

SO alles geklärt? Moment Titel von der Zerschmetterten Sonne?

Einfach in dem Haus wo der Juwelenhändler steht ganz nach oben Laufen bei dem Netten Draenei 1000g aufn Tisch legen und man hatt den Titel.


War soweit glaub ich alles 

mfg


----------



## FERT (2. Juli 2008)

wtf :< stimmt, was schreib ich da?
das war eigentlich nur die beschreibung zum shadow-resi neck xDDD

excuse me ...


----------



## Cumbulli (2. Juli 2008)

es reicht nicht nur die pre für die FDS zu machen um an den Titel Champion der Naaru zu kommen zu kommen 

Man muss beide machen  

Pre von SSC und FDS = Champion der Naaru 

Pre Hyjal und Tempel  = Hand von A'dal

MFG  Cumbulli


----------



## Nightwraith (2. Juli 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Hand von A'dal kann man nicht mehr werden, der Rang wurde an die jenigen verteilt, die alle Pres der BC BC Raid instanzen gemacht haben. Da es keine pres mehr gibt kannste den Rang nimmer bekommen.
> 
> Und den anderen Rang bekommt man glaube ich mit...Arena? Bin mir aber sehr unsicher.
> 
> MfG


Blödsinn^^ 
BT Pre sind iwelche qs imschattenmondtal, bei akama galub im Kerker des Wächters oder so.
Man kann aber defintiv beides noch werden.


----------



## Hasputin (2. Juli 2008)

Olynth schrieb:


> Soviel geschwätz hier um nichts-.-
> 
> Champion kannst werden nach einer Fraktionsquest (Seher oder Aldor), musst zuerst im Schattenmondtal eine Questreihe machen die sich "Litanei der Verdammnis" nennt, Danach bekommst nen Brief das du nach Shatt zum Naaru gehen sollst der in der Mitte steht (A´dal) bei dem du 3Quests bekommst (alle heroic Instanzen Q).
> 
> ...





Jub dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen und ist volkommen richtig


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (3. Juli 2008)

Rottenmeister Rhonvoncöos  *grins*


----------



## Janaki (3. Juli 2008)

Immer wieder lustig, was manche für einen Blödsinn verzapfen und das auch noch für die ultimative Wahrheit halten. oO
Komisch, dass ich erst vor kurzem noch den Titel Champion der Naaru abgestaubt hab. Blöd, dass mein Raid nicht mehr SSC und FDS geht, hätt auch gern Hand von A'dal gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzige, was man definitiv nicht mehr bekommt, sind die PvP Ränge. Um die ist es richtig schade.


----------

